

This is how Social Media really works - boundlessdreamz
http://a.wholelottanothing.org/2009/03/this-is-how-social-media-really-works.html

======
mauricio
Though this seems really obvious, it feels like just building a really awesome
product is occasionally lost in all the marketing hoopla. Apple's marketing is
great, but I wonder how great it would be without a killer product at the
center.

------
skwiddor
> just make awesome stuff that gets people excited about your products

and sell one to the president of the US

